# Autonomo for non-EU residents



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm...I've been assuming that as a non-EU citizen seeking to emigrate to Spain, I would not be allowed to work, even part-time as a free lancer or independent contractor. But after reading some some forum posts and other info on autonomos and visas for Spain, I'm wondering if I might have missed something. I'm a retiree (or will be soon) with adequate resources to support myself and will have private health insurance that toes the necessary line. So was assuming I'd get a non-lucrative visa.

But I would love to be able to teach English or do some editing for a few hours a week, if that's possible. (I will have a CELTA certification for teaching English and have a business/economics journalism professional background). Don't want to work more than 5-10 hours a week in any case. I know the job situation is tight and it may not be possible to find any work....if so, that's OK, mostly want it as a way to meet folks, keep active, etc.

So is there, in fact, some way for a non-EU citizen to get a freelancer/ self-employed work permit short of bringing bucketloads of cash into the country to start up a new business? I know it's doable in Germany and I believe it's possible in France. But was my original impression correct...not possible in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Hmmm...I've been assuming that as a non-EU citizen seeking to emigrate to Spain, I would not be allowed to work, even part-time as a free lancer or independent contractor. But after reading some some forum posts and other info on autonomos and visas for Spain, I'm wondering if I might have missed something. I'm a retiree (or will be soon) with adequate resources to support myself and will have private health insurance that toes the necessary line. So was assuming I'd get a non-lucrative visa.
> 
> But I would love to be able to teach English or do some editing for a few hours a week, if that's possible. (I will have a CELTA certification for teaching English and have a business/economics journalism professional background). Don't want to work more than 5-10 hours a week in any case. I know the job situation is tight and it may not be possible to find any work....if so, that's OK, mostly want it as a way to meet folks, keep active, etc.
> 
> ...


I pay more than 250€ a month to be self employed - flat rate. There is a rate of 50€?? for new people, but how many years you can do that I don't know, and for how many years this scheme is going to operate, I don't know. I just mean you can't be 100% sure that it's going to be in operation. Apart from that there's the thing of nationality and visas...
I don't think you'd be able to do it legally...
Another alternative would be to join a time share scheme. Where are you going to be?


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pesky wesky.... Time share scheme? So, even IF I can get an appropriate visa and work permit, it will cost a minimum of 50 euros a month to legally earn even a minimal monthly sum from freelancing? 


Hoping someone can clarify the visa work permit issue. As I said, I know it is possible in Germany. Now if only Germany had Spain's sunny weather....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Pesky wesky.... Time share scheme? So, even IF I can get an appropriate visa and work permit, it will cost a minimum of 50 euros a month to legally earn even a minimal monthly sum from freelancing?
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can clarify the visa work permit issue. As I said, I know it is possible in Germany. Now if only Germany had Spain's sunny weather....


yes it would be 50€ to start with - increasing to the full amount over 18 months - regardless of your income


however, I'm 99% certain that you can't get a working visa for freelancing - you need to contact your nearest Spanish consulate to be certain, though


would you come back & let us know what you find out ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Pesky wesky.... Time share scheme? So, even IF I can get an appropriate visa and work permit, it will cost a minimum of 50 euros a month to legally earn even a minimal monthly sum from freelancing?


I mean you give someone help with their English and they, for example, clean your flat/ take you to the hospital/ do your shopping...
As you said it was mainly a way of keeping avtive and getting know people...
These systems are all over Spain and may be known by different names, but they are often called Bancos de Tiempo
Here's one run by the town hall in Valencia
Banco del Tiempo - Ayuntamiento de Valencia

Here's one in Madrid
El Espíritu - Tiempos de Trueque

As a native English speaker I expect you'd be very popular

And to your second question the answer is "Yes"


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you Pesky Wesky and Xabiachica. 

Time share sounds like a possibility. Maybe I can trade for garden produce, since I'm likely to be a city dweller but like to make jams, jellies, etc! Or cleaning my apartment. Man I hate doing that!

Xabia...I will check it with the consulate and keep you posted.

Meanwhile, I find myself increasingly sure that, at least to start...for my Phase I trial expat adventure...I'll be heading to Valencia city. It just feels right. Will post separately about that.


----------

